

Use Fetchnotes To Get 25GB Of Free Cloud Storage With Box - alexschiff
http://blog.fetchnotes.com/post/30319893568/use-fetchnotes-to-get-25gb-of-cloud-storage

======
chaselee
So many things of mine being sent to Box right now =)

------
ahorak
just setup sync for all my docs and pictures to be automatically sent to Box =
wickedness

